# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Нужна техподдержка!

## iskra

Добрый вечер! проблема видна по моему профилю. Хотела написать про своё первое чудо сына Ростислава, да видно не рассчитала... и вот получилось что то совсем уж непонятное. как теперь это исправить? Я жму на редактирование и ничего не происходит.

----------


## Noireverte

Замените aa.bb.cc на дату.

----------


## iskra

спасибо большущее!

----------


## yakudza

как отказаться от уведомлений о новых сообщениях форума на почту? оставила бы только уведомления о ЛС.

----------


## Noireverte

_Кабинет - Мои настройки - Настройки форума - Сообщения и уведомления - Способ подписки на темы._

Чтобы отписаться от текущих уведомлений, нужно удалить все подписки в _Мои подписки - Подписки_.

----------


## yakudza

Спасибо! поняла

----------

